
Pandas Visualization for Data Scientists with D-Tale - aschonfe
My company, Man Numeric, has really been pushing for open-source projects and we were able to open source this client for visualizing pandas data structures.  The motivation for building such a tool was born out of a conversion from SAS to Python and we needed a replacement for SAS&#x27;s Insight function. It integrates really nicely into a jupyter notebook or python terminal.<p>Under the hood its a small Flask service with a React front-end (particularly react-virtualized &amp; chart.js) which can be instantiated by passing it a Pandas data structure.  It can handle datasets of any size (as long as the data fits in your RAM) by only loading &amp; drawing what data is viewable in the dimensions of your browser. I have a demo running on PythonAnywhere:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;andrewschonfeld.pythonanywhere.com&#x2F;dtale&#x2F;iframe&#x2F;2<p>Let me know what you think?<p>I also have another heavier piece of data available for playing with:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;andrewschonfeld.pythonanywhere.com&#x2F;dtale&#x2F;iframe&#x2F;1<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;man-group&#x2F;dtale<p>Thanks
======
ryan8020
Got an error on the first example:

Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/home/AndrewSchonfeld/.virtualenvs/dtale/lib/python3.6/site-
packages/dtale/views.py", line 710, in get_data data = DATA[data_id] KeyError:
'2Let'

~~~
aschonfe
Looks like your link copied a little but if the word on the following line of
my post. It should be:
[http://andrewschonfeld.pythonanywhere.com/dtale/iframe/2](http://andrewschonfeld.pythonanywhere.com/dtale/iframe/2)

~~~
ryan8020
Thanks!

